# Shrimp, Phoenix moss, hairgrass, which substrate please?



## peaches (16 Feb 2012)

I have a small colony of cherry shrimp in a quarantine and I want to aquascape a hexagon tank for them,  using just phoenix moss and hairgrass.  I need a substrate which is suitable for shrimp but will support plant growth.  Please can you recommend one fairly quickly?  I would like it to be black.  thank you.


----------



## peaches (17 Feb 2012)

I have ordered fluval shrimp stratum as I needed to get on with this.


----------



## Kristoph91 (17 Feb 2012)

Peaches, I have Fluval Shrimp Stratum in my 30L.. It seems to be fine for the plants and and shrimp and is said to be good for breeding shrimp as the baby shrimp can swim down between the gaps in the substrate - for safety.
But I have read on another american forum that this certain substrate puts off the shrimps breeding. So I don't know whether its true or not, but I'm just letting you know.

Kris


----------

